# Gol di Balotelli Liverpool Ludogorets. Video



## admin (16 Settembre 2014)

Mario Balotelli segna il primo gol con la maglia del Liverpool. L'attaccante ex Milan è andato in gol nella sfida di Champions League tra il Liverpool ed il Ludogorets giocata questa sera, Martedì 16 Settembre 2014.

Potete vedere il video del bel gol dell'1-0 segnato da Balotelli al Ludogorets qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2014)




----------



## prebozzio (16 Settembre 2014)

Gol di classe, esultanza vera: bravo Mario.


----------



## Serginho (16 Settembre 2014)

Ai primi gol esulta, poi piano piano comincia a fare il Balotelli


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2014)

up


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Settembre 2014)

Bel gol.


----------



## Davidinho22 (17 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


>



nulla di nuovo, questi colpi li ha sempre avuti e sempre li avrà, è l' "uomo" che non va, il suo atteggiamento, in campo è praticamente impalpabile per 3/4 della partita, non è un giocatore che vorrei in squadra, perlopiù passeggia e si limita a qualche scattino. Non lo rimpiango affatto, anzi


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2014)

Non male il primo goal sotto la Kop.
Forza Mario sempre.


----------



## DannySa (17 Settembre 2014)

Contento per lui.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2014)

bel gol, ma ha fatto la sua solita partita, deve migliorare molto se vuole diventare un grande..


----------



## Sherlocked (17 Settembre 2014)

Esultanza vera ? 

Comunque as usual, grande (ma neanche troppo) con le piccole. Quanto ci ha fatto bene il suo addio, quanto.


----------

